# new exhaust



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

so im thinking about getting a new exhaust and header since mine is pretty old and seems to be starting to rust in one spot. and id like an increase in hp also.
im thinking about getting a pacesetter header and a pacesetter monza exhaust.
does anybody have any experience with Pacesetter? do they have good stuff?
or does anyone recommend any other companies?
before i spend almost $500 on exhaust, i wanna make sure its worth it.
thanks


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

Before you open up that can of worms, Think about how you will use the car, how much you want to spend ect.

Youll hear people talk about shelling out a shit ton of money for some fancy bent up pipe. 

The facts here are we are not driving 'state of the art' big budget cars. Personally, I like to have fun with mine on a budget. It is my commuter. 

I put in the OBX header and Pacesetter CatBack. I am very happy with the set up. The Pacesetter cat back was the first part of the install. I ran that with the stock precat/manifold and it sounds great. No fartcan/hornets nest. the resonator does a great job at keeping the tone deep.

The Pacesetter header is another story. I'd stay away from that one. I havent heard anything good about it. I have read about warped flanges and bad fitment...

I have some pics on my cardomain.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

well yeah thats why i decided to ask on here first. i dont want to spend all of my money on something like that, but id like something decent. 
ever since i was little, i always wanted to get a car and experiment with it and build it up to how i wanted and now since i have a nice car to do it with, im gunna take advantage of that. even though im only 18 now and this is my first car haha

but thanks for the info, i think im gunna go with the pacesetter catback.
but about the header, which ones are good? hows the obx?


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

The OBX is alot better than the eBay 2piece super thin tubeing one. The construction is pretty high quality and you cant beat the price. I have one issue with it. The EGR port is a different size than the original sentra's. I have read about an adapter, but I have yet to resolve it. I capped mine off with a plumbing type brass plug. it runs fine. I just want it to be right.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

hmm that one seems like a hassle also. well maybe ill see if any other companies have decent ones.
how is that exhaust with the stock header?
i was thinking of getting both at the same time since they basically go hand in hand but maybe ill wait a little so i can research some more headers.


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

The Pacesetter Catback with the stock precat/manifold sounded great. If my stock unit wasnt rusting out I would have stuck with that. you'll be psyked. Get the part number off the Pacesetter site and search for it on eBay. You'll find it cheaper than searching for your year and model. 

A hanger is inches from the exact spot it needs to be. I had a local exhaust shop put mine in for $60. It sounds very deep and mellow. My buddy said it sounded like a Suburu Impreza wrx sti. Too bad it isn't as fast...


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

awesome thank you so much for the help.

now i just need to find some more info about the headers.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Sir X Loin said:


> My buddy said it sounded like a Suburu Impreza wrx sti.


A inline 4 should never sound like that unless you have a miss fire.


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> A inline 4 should never sound like that unless you have a miss fire.


I was simpily getting at the fact that is sounds deep and aggressive........


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

i have weapon r on mine great sound.... i love them headers


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

sinning said:


> i have weapon r on mine great sound.... i love them headers


how is it? any problems with it?


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

i had a shop by my house bend up my exhaust 2 1/4 the whole way back i mean its not shinny or anything but it gets the job done and it was $110 :idhitit:



"Sir X " Would u happin to want Azella taillights ???? or anyone with a sentra there brand new still in the box, back when i first got my car about a year ago i ordered them not paying attetion to the the fact i have a 200 lol


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

CaidenX said:


> i had a shop by my house bend up my exhaust 2 1/4 the whole way back i mean its not shinny or anything but it gets the job done and it was $110 :idhitit:
> 
> 
> 
> "Sir X " Would u happin to want Azella taillights ???? or anyone with a sentra there brand new still in the box, back when i first got my car about a year ago i ordered them not paying attetion to the the fact i have a 200 lol


Are they the chrome or black ones? Ill pass on the chrome...


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Their great the sound is deep and i dont have any problems with them


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

im interested in the lights if youre not


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

the ebay header is of GREAT quality and is a ONE piece OBX copy. i bought it and the welds are great and the flanges are VERY thick.

its the best quality and best priced header available.


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> the ebay header is of GREAT quality and is a ONE piece OBX copy. i bought it and the welds are great and the flanges are VERY thick.
> 
> its the best quality and best priced header available.


haha i was just reading a thread in the GA16DE 1.6L forum and they were saying how the ebay one is most like the hotshot header. i think i may go with that one because they seem to have good reasons for why the ebay one is good. and it saves me a lot of money. thanks for the info though sonicgundam.


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

(i roll forever) check ur pm


----------



## ridin_low07 (Feb 23, 2009)

does anybody have a link to the pacesetter cat back system? im tryin to figure out how much im spending on an exhaust


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

ridin_low07 said:


> does anybody have a link to the pacesetter cat back system? im tryin to figure out how much im spending on an exhaust


Pacesetter Catback Exhaust 95 96 97 98 Nissan Sentra:eBay Motors (item 260411037051 end time Jun-14-09 06:35:39 PDT)

This is the one I bought. This seller ships fast...


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

i got mine from autoanything.com it was $266 with free shipping. and now they have some discounts for memorial day like $25 off. good shit


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

importperformanceparts.net sells the pacessetter for $221 + shipping. best price i know of.


----------



## mikebda (Jun 1, 2009)

sir x what up
i to have the pacesetter monza exhaust system
can you tell me if it was a good fit to the stock parts where you bolt the stock pipe to the pacesetter intermediate pipe


----------



## mikebda (Jun 1, 2009)

*also i found a weapon r header*

#953-115-103 on prostreetonline.com for 347.55 will this work/fit with the pacesetter #88-1442?????????? looks like i may need a header pipe??:newbie: is


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

mikebda said:


> sir x what up
> i to have the pacesetter monza exhaust system
> can you tell me if it was a good fit to the stock parts where you bolt the stock pipe to the pacesetter intermediate pipe



My fit was pretty good. I did have to cut and reweld a hanger. For the price you cant beat it. It fits great with the intermeadite pipe.


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

mikebda said:


> #953-115-103 on prostreetonline.com for 347.55 will this work/fit with the pacesetter #88-1442?????????? looks like i may need a header pipe??:newbie: is



Post a direct link. I am not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## mikebda (Jun 1, 2009)

Part Number 953-115-103 Weapon R Stainless Steel Headers - Weapon R Headers
ok the second 1 you have to scroll down 2 you see nissan sentra 1991-1999
let me know what you guys think
thanks
:newbie:


----------



## mikebda (Jun 1, 2009)

sinning 
what you have your weapon r headers hooked up to 
any pics... love to see what they look like


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

mikebda said:


> sinning
> what you have your weapon r headers hooked up to
> any pics... love to see what they look like


$341! Thats a bit pricey. Keep in mind, while you'll notice them, your car wont be unbeatable just cause you have a sweet header. I spent $500 for a set of Chevy small block Hooker Super Comp Ceramic coated headers 2 years ago. I thought that was expensive. $341 for a stainless (I didnt see them refer to the quality of the material) is pretty high to me.

The two piece design may be a bit easier to install than the one piece. I had to take out my front motor mount and slice and dice the intermedite pipe due to a different angle.

Id find out about the EGR fitting size. Try and contact them. In a last hope I wrote OBX to see if they offered an adapter for my EGR problem. If I dont hear anything with in a few days, Ill be deleting the EGR all togather and blocking it off.


----------



## mikebda (Jun 1, 2009)

EGR???whats this? the sentra i have does not have any sensor mounts on the header, or any of the pipes...


----------



## mikebda (Jun 1, 2009)

here one for 283.33 Nissan - Sentra Stainless Steel 4 to 2 to 1 / Two Piece Header athe obx @ 165.00 OBX SUS304 HEADER 95-99 SENTRA 200SX GA16DE 1.6L:eBay Motors (item 370194070036 end time Jun-26-09 14:06:35 PDT)


----------



## mikebda (Jun 1, 2009)

really just looking for deep sound and low end.. for our speed limit is 35k


----------



## irollforever (Jan 20, 2009)

just get an ebay header. its the same as obx and everybody on here says theyre great quality. i have one myself, just didnt get to putting it in yet


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

mikebda said:


> really just looking for deep sound and low end.. for our speed limit is 35k


35kph?!?!?!? wtf lol. for the americans, thats about 20mph.

but yeah. the ebay one piece header is the best bang for the buck. if you're canadian, it can be had for between $120 and $160 CAD shipped.


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

cruisin 20 down the highway hahaha so whats the point of the headers u dont need anymore horsepower u gotta plenty under the hood to keep u goin 20


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

sound and an improved curve, so that the engine doesn't have to work so hard under regular usage.


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

mikebda said:


> here one for 283.33 Nissan - Sentra Stainless Steel 4 to 2 to 1 / Two Piece Header athe obx @ 165.00 OBX SUS304 HEADER 95-99 SENTRA 200SX GA16DE 1.6L:eBay Motors (item 370194070036 end time Jun-26-09 14:06:35 PDT)


This is the one I have. I do notice a difference.

The down sides are my CEL light is on, the EGR doesnt fit.

In hindsight, I should have stuck with the catback. 

But... I am car junkie and like to mess with things.


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

has anyone punched there cat out of the stock 1.6 headers ?? i have a 2 1/4 in exhaust on my car i wana see if i would get maybe alittle more power and maybe a better sound out of it if i did that


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

CaidenX said:


> has anyone punched there cat out of the stock 1.6 headers ?? i have a 2 1/4 in exhaust on my car i wana see if i would get maybe alittle more power and maybe a better sound out of it if i did that


That sounds like a really bad idea. youll never get it smooth enough to flow right. cat punching is pretty ghetto...


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

CaidenX said:


> has anyone punched there cat out of the stock 1.6 headers ?? i have a 2 1/4 in exhaust on my car i wana see if i would get maybe alittle more power and maybe a better sound out of it if i did that


I suggest not doing this. Just get an aftermarket header.


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah thats what i figured, not to go off subject but i have 200,000 on my car would a turbo work, or should i rebuild then turbo ??


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

CaidenX said:


> yeah thats what i figured, not to go off subject but i have 200,000 on my car would a turbo work, or should i rebuild then turbo ??


Yes it would work. if by work, you mean, look great sitting in your driveway. Save your cash man. Just my $.02


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

CaidenX said:


> yeah thats what i figured, not to go off subject but i have 200,000 on my car would a turbo work, or should i rebuild then turbo ??


http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/153691-need-new-ga16de-1-6l-engine.html#post1270827

I pretty much answered your question. Can you turbo a 200k mile motor? Sure why not? But make sure the motor is in good running condition. Do a compression test first... make sure your compression is good all across the board and start there.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

infiniti is that from the g20? i think thats what its called


----------

